# Baseline stock dyno results '05, M6



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I put my stock '05 GTO M6 on the dyno today at Doug Rippie Motorsports. I have to say I was a little disappointed with the results. The first pull was 326HP/335TQ. Doug did say his dyno is conservative usually about 5hp lower than other dynos. I see other guys in this forum reporting 340-350 hp. bone stock. My car has 3200 miles now and should be broken in by now. Anyone else getting numbers this low? 
The second pull was horrible @ 300hp, but the engine was heat soaked and timing pulled back to 15deg. coolant at 225+, hood down, no fan
My next step is to get a tune and go to the same dyno to see what improvement I actually realize. Another '05 GTO stock gained 20hp with tune only. I am in the process of getting a new spare PCM so I can keep the original on the shelf in case of warranty trips to dealer.:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

sorry about that dude. but ur the first that had numbers like that bone stock. makes me think its the dyno shop. 400hp at the crank should only lose 15% at the rear wheels.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> I put my stock '05 GTO M6 on the dyno today at Doug Rippie Motorsports. I have to say I was a little disappointed with the results. The first pull was 326HP/335TQ. Doug did say his dyno is conservative usually about 5hp lower than other dynos. I see other guys in this forum reporting 340-350 hp. bone stock. My car has 3200 miles now and should be broken in by now. Anyone else getting numbers this low?
> The second pull was horrible @ 300hp, but the engine was heat soaked and timing pulled back to 15deg. coolant at 225+, hood down, no fan
> My next step is to get a tune and go to the same dyno to see what improvement I actually realize. Another '05 GTO stock gained 20hp with tune only. I am in the process of getting a new spare PCM so I can keep the original on the shelf in case of warranty trips to dealer.:cheers



I dynoed Mine on a Dynojet at MTI in Houston today. I have K&N drop in filter, removed MAF screen and Diablo tune and ran 353.7HP and 346.6TQ at the rear wheels. I was't that impressed. After you convert it to engine HP and TQ, It was 401.93HP and 393.86TQ at the motor. GM states Stock 400 HP.


----------

